# Atlanta Stove Works No 15



## trousertrout (Aug 3, 2016)

I have done a ton of research and cannot find any information on an Atlanta Stove Works No 15.  Gentleman I purchased it from said he bought it in the 1970's and said it was a "railroad stove"

I love it and plan on using it in my screen porch, just wanted more information on its history.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mellow (Aug 4, 2016)

This one?

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/atlanta-stove-works-15-36-manuals.146183/


----------



## coaly (Aug 9, 2016)

Pictures may help. Atlanta's numbers were all over the place.
#8 and #19 are laundry stoves, so I'm assuming it's a laundry stove between the #8 Midget and #19 PEP if it is a laundry style.
Most manufacturers used the model number for their potbelly style to match burn pot diameter. Atlanta potbellies are 20, 40, 60 and 80....... So I'm not sure what type stove you have.
As far as I know they didn't make them for railroads. Most railroads had their own foundries to make their own, but there are a few brands that made both caboose and station stoves. Like lanterns, many people think all stoves came from a railroad. Stoves used over the road bolt to the floor, have double or latch safeties, and pot rails around the top much like marine stoves.


----------



## trousertrout (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you for the info, attached is what I am working with. Very interesting fact about the burn pot diameter.....   Let me know what you think!


----------



## trousertrout (Aug 9, 2016)

more pics....


----------



## coaly (Aug 9, 2016)

"Cannon Heater" that will probably measure 15 inches across burn pot.
Some manufacturers will use the diameter of eye (lid) and add to the pot diameter like 7-15..... eye size is not inches, it is pan size. Remove the lid to cook over direct heat with cast pots and pans with smoke ring built into pan bottom. (any cast pan will work, the smoke ring seals better to keep a stronger fire) It will cook as fast as a propane stove. It will not leak smoke or coal gas in, it will only leak air into the stove slowing it down. (burning coal - wood will kick it up since wood doesn't care where the air comes from) If you have a strong chimney and can't damper it down enough, crack the lid overnight to allow indoor air to leak up the stack to have a coal fire still glowing in the morning. You should be able to fill it once daily and shake it a few times over a 24 hour period to keep it going all winter.
Keep the ash below the grate !! Air under it keeps the grate cool and is the #1 grate killer !
As a collector, I personally wouldn't burn it since they are not common.

Most early railroad stoves were Cannon type stoves before pot bellies became popular.
Here is the difference, notice bolt holes in base and rails;


----------



## trousertrout (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the info!  I just don't think it is going to work out for what we had planned for it on the screen porch, it's just too big for the space so I think I'm going to swap it out for something smaller.

Here's a link if you're interested;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlanta-Sto...n-Stove-/262579660323?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

-Ryan


----------

